# Help me to connect to internet through PPPOE



## asifnaz (Jan 27, 2012)

I have just installed FreeBSD so consider me absolutely noob. I have some experience with Linux though. Here is the detail of my connection which I get from Ubuntu: 


```
asif@asif:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet
01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
asif@asif:~$
```


```
ifconfig eth0

asif@asif:~$ ifconfig eth0
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0d:56:fb:7b:b6  
          inet addr:192.168.3.41  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fefb:7bb6/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:7933 (7.9 KB)  TX bytes:9431 (9.4 KB)
```


and after I was connect to internet using *sudo pppoe-setup*


```
asif@asif:~$ plog
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: Using interface ppp1
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: Connect: ppp1 <--> eth0
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: CHAP authentication succeeded
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: peer from calling number 00:0D:56:CB:FA:15 authorized
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: not replacing existing default route through ppp0
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: local  IP address 10.0.1.217
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: remote IP address 10.0.1.1
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: primary   DNS address 203.99.163.240
 Nov 28 23:03:36 asif pppd[1801]: secondary DNS address 203.99.163.243
 asif@asif:~$
```

Now please tell me how to connect to the internet using PPPOE. And please remember I am a new and noob user. So please give me a step by step and easy to understand answer.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

It's already working. It's just complaining it can't set the default gateway because it already exists.

Handbook: 28.5 Using PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)


----------



## asifnaz (Jan 27, 2012)

It is working under Ubuntu. I am asking "how to configure it in FreeBSD".


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that later on. Follow the link to the handbook.


----------

